# Even more SS gifts!



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We got another parcel today. 

We got 2 gorgeous little collars, I got a beautiful little pandora charm for my bracelet and the pups got SANTA OUTFITS!!!!!!




























Paige was a little scared so Amy had to hold her for a little pic









Shes chewing a little treat, not snarling!



























Thank you SS you are spoiling us xxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww yay, they look adorable in their santa outfits!!
Your SS has done so well! x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG... love the Santa outfits.... gotta get one for Chico...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww they all look so sweet!! Poor Paige  don't be scared!!!

Billy is such a poser rache!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, they all look adorable in their Santa outfits


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OMG they look great!!! 
this is really silly but Pixie has got to be the best bred chihuahua I have ever seen; she is so petite and perfect! 

Santa is spoiling you all indeed :dance:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww they look great


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> OMG they look great!!!
> this is really silly but Pixie has got to be the best bred chihuahua I have ever seen; she is so petite and perfect!
> 
> Santa is spoiling you all indeed :dance:



Awwww Thank you!!!! She's a gorgeous little thing. Her bite is slightly off which is ashame. She's perfect to me tho. Thanks again for your lovely compliment x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They all look so cute in their Santa outfits! I love your whole crew, but Pixie, there is just something about her. :love7:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Your fur kids are adorable. Both my husband and I were smiling over the great 
pics of them in their suits. Awesome gifts SS.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lmao at pixie gettin scared! Ur ss is awesome and more awesome cuz i know who she is  yayyyya


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

They all look so cute in their Santa gear!!! What a darling bunch


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they all look so precious in their Santa outfits! You have an awesome SS!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the Santa suits--the pups look adorable. Billy looks gorgeous in red . great pix.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Those santa outfits are great and fit so well and a Pandora charm.. wow they are not cheap, I buy them for my mate and she insists on only Pandora and no other make


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww they all look adorable x x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

They are sooooo adorable in their santa outfits!!
Your chis are beautiful!! 
Nice job ss!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha your SS is torturing youuu!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they all looks so stunning in there costumes!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful gifts! I love the matching santa outfits! Gorgeous! Your SS is brilliant!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cute Santa Bunch! Great Pics!


----------

